# Homesteader parts for sale



## topbiker49 (Mar 1, 2007)

Homesteader frame mount for Ford Ranger pickup, came off my 99 4x4, and complete wiring harness if I can't use it on my jeep. This is not the complete plow. The mounts alone are around $00.00 from what I hear. This set up is 4 years old and only had personal use. Shipping could be an issue but Greyhound usually delivers anything. Faster and cheapre too. I am hoping to use the wiring harness on a Jeep I just bought 2004 Wrangler but the wiring is probably vehicle specific so I'll probably be selling that too. Figure 50% off retail and shipping. 
If anyone knows if I can use the harness on my Jeep please let me know until I drive over to Fisher. 
I have seen a lot of threads about down pressure with the Homesteader. Sine I live in Maine, Fisher is just down the road. After talking to the factory techs I discovered you can increase the down force by removing the bolt at the top of the upper ram, pop off the plastic cover and that will reveal a quill screw. By adjusting the screw you can increase the down force. Clockwise increase down force. Go in small increments 1/8 of a turn because too much will interfere with the up and down movement of the plow. I adjusted mine and what a difference. Now I can back drag easily.


----------



## W8N4snow (Mar 2, 2007)

topbiker49;383238 said:


> Homesteader frame mount for Ford Ranger pickup, came off my 99 4x4, and complete wiring harness if I can't use it on my jeep. This is not the complete plow. The mounts alone are around $00.00 from what I hear. This set up is 4 years old and only had personal use. Shipping could be an issue but Greyhound usually delivers anything. Faster and cheapre too. I am hoping to use the wiring harness on a Jeep I just bought 2004 Wrangler but the wiring is probably vehicle specific so I'll probably be selling that too. Figure 50% off retail and shipping.


TBiker, Can you clarify how much you want for the Frame mounts and their size/weight? I'm not interested in the electrical connection right now, maybe just the truck side mount.
Thanks,
Mike

Just found your listing in the classifieds. I'll reply there.


----------

